

MoMA Has Mistaken Video Games for Art (2013) - godarderik
http://www.newrepublic.com/article/112646/moma-applied-design-exhibit-mistakes-video-games-art

======
lazylizard
R.mutt says its art.

------
chillingeffect
Just because a supreme court case made a decision about video games _in a
legal context_ as not being "art," doesn't make the opinion more valid than,
say, a number of experienced artists.

